# Trashed out job sites



## Bhamblin (Jan 1, 2012)

Why is it so hard to make grown men pick up trash after all they left it there when they where working. If you leave my job site trashed out it makes all of us look bad and when I find out who left it I will never use them again.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

I have that same problem with the electrician I use, always leaving bits of cut wire, caps, etc around for me and my guys to clean up after. If he wasn't so good at what he does I wouldn't use him again just for that reason.


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

I think electricians learn that in school. i have never seen an electrician clean up anything. Not conduit cutoffs, small pieces of wire, package wrappings, screws... nothing!


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

Nor have I, considering that I pay him out of my bid I got together with a cpl of my guys and we came up with a solution, kinda goes something like this, say his pay is 500 on the total job and my guys spend maybe an hour of less cleaning up after him then my guys get an hours pay each right off the top of his commission. The thinking here is after he loses 50 bucks here and there that maybe he will get the hint and pick his s**t up when finished.


----------



## Bhamblin (Jan 1, 2012)

That's a great idea:thumbsup: I will be useing it form now on!!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Before you start cutting _anyone's_ pay, you might check the language in your contracts. :whistling


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Why can't you just tell him?:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Plan on finding lots of new electricians. I always clean up after my mechanical subs because the math makes sense. They charge by the hour, and alot more than I pay my guys. Should I pay sparky $55 to sweep the floor? Or my laborers at $28?


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I have the worst time with electricians leaving there crap all over the place.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

Seeing as I am a non union worker and my electrician is union, he does the work for my jobs on the side so as the union doesn't find out, my jobs are bid as one whole job instead of breaking seperate parts into diff contracts. My electrician is paid out of my pocket upon completion of his portion of work. I have specified on numerous occasions that he needs to clean up after himself to no avail. I have made him aware of my intentions to "dock" his pay, so to speak, for a clean up fee and he has informed me that the clean up fee, so to speak, is nominal and he has agreed to it. I only posted that as a solution to my guys having to be paid out of my pocket to clean up messes that we did not create. It's just a way to recoup some of the cost of the extra work.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HMC-Craftsman said:


> Seeing as I am a non union worker and my electrician is union, he does the work for my jobs on the side so as the union doesn't find out, my jobs are bid as one whole job instead of breaking seperate parts into diff contracts. My electrician is paid out of my pocket upon completion of his portion of work. I have specified on numerous occasions that he needs to clean up after himself to no avail. I have made him aware of my intentions to "dock" his pay, so to speak, for a clean up fee and he has informed me that the clean up fee, so to speak, is nominal and he has agreed to it. I only posted that as a solution to my guys having to be paid out of my pocket to clean up messes that we did not create. It's just a way to recoup some of the cost of the extra work.


So you hire a uninsured electrician? Not smart. Also how would that work with his licensing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> . Should I pay sparky $55 to sweep the floor? Or my laborers at $28?


Every job site needs a grunt:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> So you hire a uninsured electrician? Not smart. Also how would that work with his licensing.


Uninsured, no WC, no tax ID, no contract...if you are going to do things on the down low, suck it up and clean up after him. :whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Uninsured, no WC, no tax ID, no contract...if you are going to do things on the down low, suck it up and clean up after him. :whistling


After all, he's saving hundreds of dollars hiring a hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

480sparky said:


> After all, he's saving hundreds of dollars hiring a hack. :thumbsup:


Until something goes wrong. I have a friend who lost his business and home over hiring hacks gone wrong.


----------



## HMC-Craftsman (Dec 4, 2011)

I've known this electrician for going on 10 years now and he has done work on my home aswell as every single job site that I have required electrical work done that's out of my scope, i.e. panel change overs etc. and not once in the time I have been using him has there ever been a problem where we've sat back after the fact and thought d*mn guess I should have had insurance. His licensing issues are his own and he has the ability to turn down any job that he feels is too much of a risk to his career or life. The jobs I bid are covered under my insurances and he is paid cash outside of my bid. Naturally if the work requires a permit or needs inspection then I call an outside company to handle it as to not jeopardize his status with the union.....


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

HMC-Craftsman said:


> Seeing as I am a non union worker and my electrician is union, he does the work for my jobs on the side so as the union doesn't find out, my jobs are bid as one whole job instead of breaking seperate parts into diff contracts. My electrician is paid out of my pocket upon


Unlicensed, uninsured, probably not inspected (in many state, only a licensed electrical contractor can get anything other than a HO electrical permit), cheating UI, WC, SS and his Union Brothers.

Don't whine to us about your scab electrician


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

HMC-Craftsman said:


> I've known this electrician for going on 10 years now and he has done work on my home aswell as every single job site that I have required electrical work done that's out of my scope, i.e. panel change overs etc. and not once in the time I have been using him has there ever been a problem where we've sat back after the fact and thought d*mn guess I should have had insurance. His licensing issues are his own and he has the ability to turn down any job that he feels is too much of a risk to his career or life. The jobs I bid are covered under my insurances and he is paid cash outside of my bid. Naturally if the work requires a permit or needs inspection then I call an outside company to handle it as to not jeopardize his status with the union.....


His lack of insurance is your problem. Your not legally allowed to do electrical work without a licensed electrician. You never need insurance until you really really do. Dont take it personally, just get a new electrician.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

HMC-Craftsman said:


> I've known this electrician for going on 10 years now and he has done work on my home aswell as every single job site that I have required electrical work done that's out of my scope, i.e. panel change overs etc. and not once in the time I have been using him has there ever been a problem where we've sat back after the fact and thought d*mn guess I should have had insurance. His licensing issues are his own and he has the ability to turn down any job that he feels is too much of a risk to his career or life. The jobs I bid are covered under my insurances and he is paid cash outside of my bid. Naturally if the work requires a permit or needs inspection then I call an outside company to handle it as to not jeopardize his status with the union.....


I just don't know how to respond. You my friend are whats wrong with our industry. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Anti-wingnut said:


> Unlicensed, uninsured, probably not inspected (in many state, only a licensed electrical contractor can get anything other than a HO electrical permit), cheating UI, WC, SS and his Union Brothers.
> 
> Don't whine to us about your scab electrician


Agreed, up to the cheating his union brothers, he is cheating any licensed electrician, union or not.


----------

